

"Arduino for FPGAs" with simpler HDL (hardware description language) - johkra
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pshdl-board

======
johkra
This is a crowd funding campaign for an inexpensive FPGA board with a simpler
HDL with an web IDE. I first heard about it at 30c3 (video links below) and I
think it's a great starting point for everyone who always wanted to play
around with FPGAs but found it too difficult or too expensive to get started.

More about the language: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t7qO-
RbqTw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t7qO-RbqTw) ;
[http://blog.pshdl.org/](http://blog.pshdl.org/)

Talk by author abouth FPGAs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er9luiBa32k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er9luiBa32k)

------
kbecker81
There is also a little game:
[http://waves.pshdl.org/](http://waves.pshdl.org/) :)

